# FAO TinyTom and PScarb



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I was reading a post on DB thread where you guys are going to do legs.

PScarb made the suggestion to have Lisa pick him up (assuming he wont be able to drive).

My question is this:

Is this the level of intensity you guys do day in and day out?

I mean, is it a shock to do that or do you really need to bombard them to oblivian to make the legs submit, or any other bodypart for that matter?

I workout with pretty high intensity, but this got me thinking that I have to turn up the volume (intensity) some.

Is this really necessary?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

unless i am physically shattered which does happen from time to time i hit every bodypart with high intensity its the only way i know how to train nowadays mate...

I know a lot of guys who tell me they train with heavy weights but the struggle when you turn up the heat on there workouts this happened to DB when we trained Chest he is a strong guy but we worked out with more intensity and both DB and V found it hard but both trained to their max....


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

So, do you go past failure then do drop sets or assisted reps?

I hit it pretty hard but now I am wondering if I need to get to the point of blowing chunks after a leg workout.

I always try to get more reps past the prior week.

Now I am wondering if I am training hard enough.

I did get a personal best on dead lifts yesterday and did a personal best on hack squats but I just started doing those so that is expected.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Once I've finished legs, I find it hard to get up and down stairs for a couple of days after....

I nearly always throw up doing legs....


----------



## Venetia (Jun 26, 2006)

I think im starting to worry bout next wednesday now....i mean i thought i trained legs hard but hearing all this, im gonna have to have my chaffeur waiting me thinks.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Ha ha ha

You bunch of pu$$ies

Come do some heavy front squats and then walking lunges outside the gym with some dumbells and you'll see what proper leg workouts are.

  

Seriously tho hackskii like Paul said I rarely work out at less intensity than I can achieve.

I may back off on the weight but if I do this I just increase the reps for a different stimulus. I've never thrown up after leg training and my recovery and nutrition is now at a good level that I rarely get a massively sore feeling for more than a day. However I am still pushing myself every time.

I've got legs today and I'll be doing this

Bike for 5 minutes

Front Squat - up to 140kg 4-5 sets

Walking lunges - 25kg DB in each hand 10 paces there and back

Leg Curl - 50-60kg

Romanian Dead lift - 180kg

Hack Squat/Low Leg Press -full stack don't know how much that is.

That'll sort it.

So when you've finished doing Paul Scarbs old man leg workout why don't you come and try mine??


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

smivers07 said:


> PSCARB ive just hit the juice and i want u 2 tell me what to do 2 get massive cheers


Orange Juice is more tasty than Grapefruit Juice.

Tomato juice has lots of Lycopene in it.

Apple Juice has lots of pectin for digestion

Carrot Juice helps improve your sight

Pineapple Juice has bromelain in it which helps with upset stomachs.

I'd recommend 'stacking' your juice for best effect. Harcore juicers will sometimes stack in a 'smoothie' which means you get more nutrient per ml than other juices on their own.

If you want you can buy juice from supermarkets but some people like to do 'homebrew' and but a 'juicer' or 'smoothie maker' you can make your own hardcore stacks from this to great effect.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Tinytom said:


> Orange Juice is more tasty than Grapefruit Juice.
> 
> Tomato juice has lots of Lycopene in it.
> 
> ...


Lmao


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

lmao tom! i do like the fact paul would have trqained with me twice and both time trained the 2 least favorite body parts to train!!

shoulder or back would be much better


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

robsta9 said:


> Once I've finished legs, I find it hard to get up and down stairs for a couple of days after....
> 
> I nearly always throw up doing legs....


Same! I actually find going down stairs harder than going up. I have absolutly no chance of any cardio for upto 2 days afterwards.

Doing lower back sessions makes me feel sick sometimes.

LMAO @ TinyTom - brilliant reply.


----------



## Ralphy (Mar 13, 2006)

This might sound a bit stupid but what constitutes high intensity? Heavy weight? More reps? More sets? What exactly?

When I trained legs with a friend the other week, I through up all over the gym for the first time  and could barely walk for the next two days. But the strangest thing is, I did the same number of sets/weight I normally do however the workout was more "intense" as he was constantly pushing me and there was shorter time between sets. When I train alone I do not experience this!


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

Ralphy said:


> This might sound a bit stupid but what constitutes high intensity? Heavy weight? More reps? More sets? What exactly?
> 
> When I trained legs with a friend the other week, I through up all over the gym for the first time  and could barely walk for the next two days. But the strangest thing is, I did the same number of sets/weight I normally do however the workout was more "intense" as he was constantly pushing me and there was shorter time between sets. When I train alone I do not experience this!


Train with him more often! Wish I knew someone who would push me like that!

Did he also spot you so you could go past what you normally would?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i have thrown up once training legs but the worst thing was on a heavy set of leg press as i was pressing the weight my left ear popped and started to bleed....yum yum...

Smivers07 - you have been banned for 1 week for posting idiotic post's under the name of Smivers06 you will now be banned indefinatly.


----------



## Ralphy (Mar 13, 2006)

Pscarb said:


> i have thrown up once training legs but the worst thing was on a heavy set of leg press as i was pressing the weight my left ear popped and started to bleed....yum yum...


Out of interest, do you know what caused the bleeding from your ear??? That could be pretty serious and would freak me out big time! Think you've just brought a whole new meaning to high intensity!

Still dont explicitly know what is meant by high intensity as such. Heavier weight? More volume? BOTH?

Ralphy


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i had popped my ear drum....

Try this the next time you train legs Ralphy..

Leg extensions 4 sets

Leg press - 6 20kg plates on the leg press then proceed to do 10 reps then stay seated and count 10sec then repeat 6 times.

Then do 4 sets of Hack Squats...

now if you do this just as it is laid out then you will know what intensity is....


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Pscarb said:


> i had popped my ear drum....
> 
> Try this the next time you train legs Ralphy..
> 
> ...


I have also super set all three of these with the lads, it was one of those sessions where sound had to erupt from me!

x

x

x

T


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

T you are missing the point...it is not about weight its about intensity

on the leg press the first and second set is easy but because you do not get up from the leg press just sit there for the count of 10 your quads have no time to recover by the 5th set you will be crying for your momma if not your are doing it wrong.....i can lift over 600kg for reps on the leg press but 8 plates using this exercise kills me...

i do notice from your reply though you have a fixation on weight ...Why intensity is the key


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

oh paul forgot to mention...

our leg press is broken and every straight bar  even the smith so all we can do is back is that ok


----------



## Ironman (Jul 12, 2005)

Pscarb said:


> T you are missing the point...it is not about weight its about intensity
> 
> on the leg press the first and second set is easy but because you do not get up from the leg press just sit there for the count of 10 your quads have no time to recover by the 5th set you will be crying for your momma if not your are doing it wrong.....i can lift over 600kg for reps on the leg press but 8 plates using this exercise kills me...
> 
> i do notice from your reply though you have a fixation on weight ...Why intensity is the key


I like the idea of moderate wieght and high intensity - I hate going heavy on legs - especailly the press as my head and chest feel like they want to explode.

At the moment my leg sessions belong in the pussy cupboard. I need to step it up. I'm going to give this a shot dude as its legs tonight


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Ralphy said:


> Still dont explicitly know what is meant by high intensity as such. Heavier weight? More volume? BOTH?


The traditional (think olympic lifting) definition of intensity is how close to your 1RM you train at (i.e. 90% is higher intensity than 70% regardless of reps and sets). Traditionally it is NOT how "hard" you train.

HOWEVER, since Mentzer's definition of high intensity (being how close to, or how far beyond, failure you go - i.e how "hard" you train), most people mean that when referring to intensity levels.

If you plan on training with high intensity (Mentzer's definition), you'd better be able to recover extremely well, have your diet spot-on and keep volume lower than if you were working at lower intensity levels.


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Pscarb said:


> T you are missing the point...it is not about weight its about intensity
> 
> on the leg press the first and second set is easy but because you do not get up from the leg press just sit there for the count of 10 your quads have no time to recover by the 5th set you will be crying for your momma if not your are doing it wrong.....i can lift over 600kg for reps on the leg press but 8 plates using this exercise kills me...
> 
> i do notice from your reply though you have a fixation on weight ...Why intensity is the key


I know I am blonde, I am going to have to start explaining myself better!

No just listing the weights I do Paul

On the super sets, it is straight from x-tensions to leg press to hack squat, no break, high intensity.

I am doing circuit training right now, and most of my weight is under 30 kg, actually, half is under 10 kg!

It is such an INTENSE workout though, and really effective!

I do like going heavy every now and then, 4-6 weeks every year now! BEEF CAKE 

x

x

x

T


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I've done that leg press workout that Paul is talking about. Kills.:boohoo:


----------



## Ralphy (Mar 13, 2006)

Pscarb said:


> i had popped my ear drum....
> 
> Try this the next time you train legs Ralphy..
> 
> ...


Cheers Paul,

I'll buy a bus pass for my next leg day  . No seriously, look forward to trying this on Sunday.

Thanks mate.


----------



## Ralphy (Mar 13, 2006)

DB said:


> oh paul forgot to mention...
> 
> our leg press is broken and every straight bar  even the smith so all we can do is back is that ok


Sounds like you went to the gym last night with a spanner in your kit bag:rolleye11


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Pscarb said:


> i had popped my ear drum....
> 
> Try this the next time you train legs Ralphy..
> 
> ...


This would hurt.

And not to mention pre-fetiguing the legs with extensions first would make matters worse (painfull).

I have done 10 sets of 10 on extensions with a 20 second rest between and when you are done you cant walk.

I am not the biggest fan of leg extensions but the next day my legs felt full, sore and solid.

I will have to give that one a whack Paul, I hate legs and hate even more going heavy on them. I do but it takes alot out of ya (fetigue).

Also being older the knees are not as good as they used to be


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

i also do a similar version of the leg press but with more weight n around 30 reps. *kills*


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, quads are about equal slow and fast twitch, where as the hamstrings are predominatly fast twitch.

Reps make sense to me for quads.

Look at cyclists, they have huge legs and those wheels get some serious reps.

I have seen long distance runners with fantastic legs (although the rest of the body looked like crap).


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

thats just quads guys ...leg day is quads hams and calfs....

i trained legs yesterday and this is what i did and probably be doing next week...Baz

Leg extensions 4 sets

Leg press - 8 20kg plates on the leg press then proceed to do 10 reps then stay seated and count 10sec then repeat 6 times.

Then do 4 sets of Hack Squats...

Lying leg curls 6 sets (last set is a drop set)

Stiff leg deadlifts 4 sets

Walking lunges 3 double walks

Leg press calf lift 4 sets

Donkey raise 3 sets

Ironman - i know what you mean mate although i have big legs and they are stong i do hate to go heavy...


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

hey paul would front squats compansate for the hack squats?

cheers mate


----------



## Ralphy (Mar 13, 2006)

Pscarb said:


> i had popped my ear drum....
> 
> Try this the next time you train legs Ralphy..
> 
> ...


:bump: :bump2:

Finally got round to trying this. I recommend everyone tries this at least once, this was a great and gruelling workout. You really need to be strict with the ten second pause for it to be truly effective and as such you will probably be better off doing this with a training partner to push you. By the end of set 4 on the leg press I was breathing out my ar5e!!

Not looking forward to tomorrow evenings DOMS!!

Think I know what intensity is now Paul LOL. Cheers mate. 

Ralphy


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

glad you liked it mate what i do is to do one week of heavy pressing that goes something like this.

Leg extensions - 4 sets

Leg press - 7 sets (start on 6plates then increase by 2 plates each set so you finish on 20 plates)

Reverse Hack Squats - 4 sets

then the next week do this one...

Leg extensions 4 sets

Leg press - 6 20kg plates on the leg press then proceed to do 10 reps then stay seated and count 10sec then repeat 6 times.

Then do 4 sets of Hack Squats...

and watch your legs grow


----------

